# RIP Tessa (Monster)



## Carol Boyd (Sep 11, 2018)

Lost our beautiful almost 10 Year old long hair girl last week and our hearts are broken. The House is so empty and quiet.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss! She was a beautiful girl!

RIP Tessa...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Tessa.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

this is one place we can come and get complete understanding when we cry for our beloved buddies. What a beautiful photo of your Tessa! Looks you have many many lovely memories to hold onto


----------



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Tessa.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Oh she was so beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

